# Does Costco Sell Discount Attraction Tickets?



## Darlene

Locally (SLC) Costco sells discount attraction tickets to Lagoon, Raging Waters, etc..Does Costco in Southern California sell discount tickets to Sea World, Wild Animal park, Six Flags?
Dalrene


----------



## skimble

Yes... and if you are in Carlsbad, they have your pick of the lot.  We were just there yesterday (staying at the Palisades this week.)


----------



## swift

Go to www.costco.com and do a search for tickets you will find lots of options.


----------



## Darlene

Online there are only San Diego Zoo, and the Wild Animal Park.


----------



## swift

You are right. The only place I saw Sea World was in the City Pass at Costco. That might still work for you or this sight might as well. http://arestravel.com/392_attraction-info_a36.html  We just came from that area. Warning Wild Animal park VERY hot. They are open in the evening and if I were to do it again that is when I would go. We were so hot that we were misrable. After the tram ride we looked around a little bit and just wanted to leave.


----------



## nanomug

Sometimes the attractions have better deals on line.  AAA offers discounts to all.  Sea World has something for residents if purchased on line.


----------



## Darlene

This is what we have decidied to do - 
Buy Dual membership to San Diego Zoo/ Wild Animal Park  $71 for me /hubby + 2 child memberships $25 each = $121 
Sea World use Southwest Rapid Rewards Discount 20% off, so day ticket about $44
We found Six Flag discount tickets on cereal box for $29.00 for a day.
What do you think?
Darlene


----------



## swift

Darlene said:
			
		

> This is what we have decidied to do -
> Buy Dual membership to San Diego Zoo/ Wild Animal Park  $71 for me /hubby + 2 child memberships $25 each = $121
> Sea World use Southwest Rapid Rewards Discount 20% off, so day ticket about $44
> We found Six Flag discount tickets on cereal box for $29.00 for a day.
> What do you think?
> Darlene



That sounds good. Hey, another thing I just thought of is this- do you know anyone who is union. Our union, CSEA, has tickets for the Animal Park= $22 A & $14.50 C, Zoo= $26 A & $16.50 C Sea World= $41.50 A for 2 days & $36.50 C for 2 days.  I always forget to use their discounts and they can often be a really good deal. Like for my daughters trip to Marine World with her friends the reg. ticket price is $49.99 and if I would have thought ahead of time the union has them for $28.00


----------



## zinger

You might also look at ebay for discounts.  We're going to legoland in Aug and bought coupons on ebay for by an Adult ticket and get a child ticket for free.  That was the best discount I found.  Also, there were offers for discounts to sea world, animal park, zoo, etc.


----------



## grgs

If anyone is interested in a 2-for-1 coupon for Legoland, please send me a pm.

Glorian


----------



## Darlene

I have not looked at EBAY.  I know that some people have sold expired tickets on EBAY for WDW, and not found out until they were at the gate.  
We went to Legoland a couple of years after it opened.  It seems that the rides are really for kids under 12.
$121 for both the Zoo and the Wild Animal park is a great deal for us.  There are 5 in our family, and we could have easily spent that much at each park for tickets.  By buying the membership, you also get discounts on stuff in the park/zoo, too.
I did check out the credit union ticket prices.  The Sea World prices close to the same, but the Southwest Airlines discount is slightly better at $43.50.  I
 like that we don't have to buy any tickets ahead of time, since you never know what the weather could be like and then we have greater flexibilty.
Darlene


----------



## falmouth3

I found buy one get one free coupons at *Wendy's* for the Massachusetts Six Flags.


----------

